# Cleaning an Arm's Reach co-sleeper?



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

We bought a mini-cosleeper at Once Upon a Child last week, and it's a bit dirty. What would be the best way to clean it? I can't take the fabric off to throw it in the wash, so it has to be some sort of surface cleaner. Any ideas?


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

I think I'd just take a bucket of hot water with a drop or two of mild, non-toxic soap, Dr. Bronner's, maybe? and scrub at the dirty spots with a sponge, wipe it dry, then set it in the sun to dry fully. I don't know what the manual says, but that's my first thought.


----------



## LacieD (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's what I ended up doing in case anyone else runs into this problem.







I bought some of the Oxyclean spray and sprayed it on a clean rag, then wiped it all down, scrubbing at the really dirty spots. Then I went over everything with a clean wet rag. Let it sit for 2 days, then I took it outside and hosed it down until the water ran clear, and let it dry in the sun. It looks practically new!

Thanks for the Dr. Bronners suggestion - I wanted to use that, but it was $12 for the smallest bottle I could find and I didn't want to pay that much for a bottle of soap.


----------

